# Am I dumping?



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am 10 days post RAI explode...I just woke up again for the 2nd night... from rapid heart rate! This time I am soaking wet in sweat I am currently taking 2.5 milligrams of bisoprolol (beta blocker) up until now it seemed to work. My endo wrote me a script for propanlol (sp)..I am worried about switching, but feel I have no choice...I must be dumping something terrible tonight...I am hoping I am out of the woods for Thyroid Storm. I think that this Graves Disease is one of the worst things I have ever went through. I know that people die every day from terminal illness, and I know things could be worse but I feel so horrible :sick0012: ...I know better day are bound to be coming soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenful1979 said:


> I am 10 days post RAI explode...I just woke up again for the 2nd night... from rapid heart rate! This time I am soaking wet in sweat I am currently taking 2.5 milligrams of bisoprolol (beta blocker) up until now it seemed to work. My endo wrote me a script for propanlol (sp)..I am worried about switching, but feel I have no choice...I must be dumping something terrible tonight...I am hoping I am out of the woods for Thyroid Storm. I think that this Graves Disease is one of the worst things I have ever went through. I know that people die every day from terminal illness, and I know things could be worse but I feel so horrible :sick0012: ...I know better day are bound to be coming soon!


Tch!! Oh, you poor dear!!! Hopefully you are out of the dump stage? Do you feel better today?

It is a horrible disease; I could not agree more. But hang on tight because you are going to make it and you will be better than ever.

If you have any doubts, either call your doctor or get to the ER. But I hope you just dumped and that is the end of that.

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you! I do feel better today!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenful1979 said:


> Thank you! I do feel better today!


Thank goodness!! Now you are an expert on dumping and I know it was not by choice. It sure ain't purty; is it?

I am relieved to hear you are better today.

When do you get labs to see how you are doing number wise?


----------



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

I said I was doing better Now my heart rates are crazy again. I am about to go get my propranolol filled to see if this beta blocker helps me better. I go back June 8, and I am going to request a copy of my previous labs too! I dont understand the numbers;however, you guys seem too I am just curious about the propranolol..the bisoprolol already lowers my bp..My bp is usually 110/75 off of the beta on the beta it is 90/65. At first it was horrible and made me feel so sick, but the heart doctor that first found my thyroid problem said it was more important that I have low blood pressure than heart palps. My endocrinologis wrote the propranolol, she said, it would help my heart rate better than the bisoprolol. OH!!! I am just going to have to trust in God and quit worring about all these meds and the side affects..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenful1979 said:


> I said I was doing better Now my heart rates are crazy again. I am about to go get my propranolol filled to see if this beta blocker helps me better. I go back June 8, and I am going to request a copy of my previous labs too! I dont understand the numbers;however, you guys seem too I am just curious about the propranolol..the bisoprolol already lowers my bp..My bp is usually 110/75 off of the beta on the beta it is 90/65. At first it was horrible and made me feel so sick, but the heart doctor that first found my thyroid problem said it was more important that I have low blood pressure than heart palps. My endocrinologis wrote the propranolol, she said, it would help my heart rate better than the bisoprolol. OH!!! I am just going to have to trust in God and quit worring about all these meds and the side affects..


The one that slows your heart would be better, I believe. A heart that has to work too hard is not a good thing.

Yes; I believe in placing my trust in God and I also believe God gave us the tools. We need to be proactive with the tools and be thankful for every good doctor out there. There are many, we just need to find them.

And always trust your instincts.

Huggles,


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

I take propanolol and it helps me tremendously. I felt like a new person just on that alone. I was taking methmizole but my liver went toxic so I had to do RAI. I feel very very tired now. I also go back in June. I had RAI April 4th. I am now 4 weeks post RAI.


----------

